# "CanineNutrition" has left the building....



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh yes, she (he?) is gone. I gave her (him?) the good ol' Spam-O-Matic :thumb: :biggrin: :wink:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh darn, I missed the excitement!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Me too. >


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Long story short: new member posted up about being very educated in nutrition, fed kibble, with occasional raw bones and mentioned being scared to feed full raw because she (it's going to be a woman by default) thinks that it takes a raw expert to get it right when really its not that hard to figure out. 

A few members posted up with warm welcomes and told her that we would be happy to answer questions and asked her what her biggest fears or doubts were. You know, typical newbie to raw stuff. 

But she felt like they were attacking her and "saying" she was wrong for feeding kibble. She flew of the deep end and started name calling sweet Re. 

I sent CN a pm saying that name calling would not be tolerated. Then I refreshed the thread and it had turned super nasty. As soon as I saw her drop the f-bomb name calling...she got the boot. 

We certainly don't need childish people like that here.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What!?! Name calling sweet Re!?!? Let me at 'er!! 

Dang it. I missed the whole thing too. :-( I hope Sweet Re gave her an eye-full before she got the boot. If I know Re, she did. :wink:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow...O_O That sounds ugly. Ummmmmmmmm....I'm not sure Re has a mean bone in her body....even when she has had to knock some sense into me, it's always very polite and kind. ;-) So, go Natalie! You did the right thing.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

re, your a bad, bad, bad woman! LOL


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Oh darn, I missed the excitement!


YES...you SOOO missed it!!

I am, according to CN, not able to teach anyone, am here just to talk about my self and my dogs(well no $#*t Sherlock) and Im suppose to "go to #ell!":wink:

(and the rest Natalie covered VERY well!!LOL )


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> What!?! Name calling sweet Re!?!? Let me at 'er!!
> 
> Dang it. I missed the whole thing too. :-( I hope Sweet Re gave her an eye-full before she got the boot. If I know Re, she did. :wink:


sweet Re...isn't that a bit of an oxymoron?

i admit that i was egging a little....i smelled a rat from the first post....no one hands you a dog and says throw a bunch of chicken quarters at the dog and it'll be fine; yet it was malnourished?

at seventeen weeks? harly enough time to get malnourished....

my apologies, natalie, i was instigating, i admit it. LOL....i just wasn't expecting the child to be such a premature ejaculator


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

magicre said:


> sweet Re...isn't that a bit of an oxymoron?
> 
> i admit that i was egging a little....i smelled a rat from the first post....no one hands you a dog and says throw a bunch of chicken quarters at the dog and it'll be fine; yet it was malnourished?
> 
> ...


LOL. Very nice, Re....very nice. :thumb:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Not all your fault Re, they don't teach children to play nice in school anymore and Lord forbid a parent to teach anything. I am so grateful for this forum where we can share and discuss and not behave so poorly even when we disagree. Thanks for dealing with Canine Nutrition though I am sorry to have missed that one.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

magicre said:


> sweet Re...isn't that a bit of an oxymoron?
> 
> i admit that i was egging a little....i smelled a rat from the first post....no one hands you a dog and says throw a bunch of chicken quarters at the dog and it'll be fine; yet it was malnourished?
> 
> ...


The whole sweet Re comment was meant to be an oxymoron! I know you're a no-nonsense badass woman! One who doesn't take crap from anyone and tells it like it is! I have no issue whatsoever about your actions and words with her. Go get em!

Good DOG....."premature ejaculator" ROTFL!!!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Oh yes, she (he?) is gone. I gave her (him?) the good ol' Spam-O-Matic :thumb: :biggrin: :wink:


All I can say is - Jolly Good Show Dane Mama.
(I was following it with interest).


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

DaneMama said:


> Good DOG....."premature ejaculator" ROTFL!!!


Ditto!! :rofl:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aww, c'mon Natalie! Un-delete the thread. You can edit out the bad words for those with sensitive eyes. :becky:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Aww, c'mon Natalie! Un-delete the thread. You can edit out the bad words for those with sensitive eyes. :becky:


"We wanna see the thread!" "We wanna see the thread!" :cheer2:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> sweet Re...isn't that a bit of an oxymoron?
> 
> i admit that i was egging a little....i smelled a rat from the first post....no one hands you a dog and says throw a bunch of chicken quarters at the dog and it'll be fine; yet it was malnourished?
> 
> ...


Just LOL'd!!! <3


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Aww, c'mon Natalie! Un-delete the thread. You can edit out the bad words for those with sensitive eyes. :becky:


who's the instigater now.....LOL


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I can't! I'm sorry! The spam-o-Matic deal deletes all threads and all posts by that user....it would have taken a lot of editing to save it lol.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I am disappointed in all of you for a thread like this. You all are above this kind of nonsense. This thread is very little better than the one that was deleted. Y'all settle down and act like adults.


----------

